# Homemade bread



## grainger (Feb 3, 2018)

hi all

I’m thinking of making my own bread rather than shop bought but I’m not sure how easy this is to do but also how accurately I’d be able to work out the carbs... 
I’d be looking to make wholemeal bread, rolls or maybe even baguettes.

Advice/recipes etc much appreciated. I don’t have a bread maker so will be done by hand.

Also, how long do people find homemade bread lasts? - my little boy eats quite a bit with sandwiches etc, but my husband and I probably only have a few slices per week.


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 3, 2018)

I haven't made homemade bread for years but me and my mum used to make loafs and rolls when I was a kid, when we started out we didn't have a bread maker either but it's easy enough without, here's a basic delia recipe you might be interested in
https://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/type-of-dish/bread-recipes/wholemeal-loaf
I'd imagine it would be pretty easy to work out the carbs, I would weigh the loaf once cooked as you'll know the carbs for the whole thing then just weigh a slice when I had it, sorry cant remember how long ours kept for as I ate much more bread back then x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 3, 2018)

I've always fancied trying to make my own version of Burgen.  I will one day.  Home made bread will only keep for a couple of days.  Best to slice it up & freeze it if you don't intend to scoff it quick.


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 3, 2018)

MMM, I love home made bread! I have a bread machine. Most bread is about 50% carbs in weight and I find I tend to cut thicker slices of home meade bread, and so I just weigh it when I've cut it and divide in half to get the carb content. Lovely with home made soup! Therapeutc to make as well. Have fun!


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 3, 2018)

I don’t use a bread machine, but I do use the Kenwood Chef to do all the hard work. It doesn’t take long, then you just put the dough in a bowl to rise. 

There’s nothing quite like the smell of fresh bread baking, it’s the smell of childhood.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 3, 2018)

My husband makes our bread.  We can accurately add up the carbs in the ingredients that go in.  We then weigh the whole loaf and work out the weight of bread to carb ratio.  We did that a few times and found it fairly consistent, so I now do the carbs for a slice by sight, unless it is a new recipe in use.  In which case we just start again.  All worth it for his excellent bread.  Mind you I only eat it on Saturday with our boiled egg, the rest of time it is quinoa kettle porridge in the mornings which is a lot lower carb, but still very tasty.

So in brief, give it a go as it is so much nicer than bought bread.  Oh has reduced  the carbs by doing a multi seed loaf which we have been having for a long while now.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 3, 2018)

I have a doughnut maker with golfball sized holes, use it to make mini rolls - I have a recipe with almond flour and eggs baking soda and cyder vinegar and another with lots of seeds but that has to be cooked in stages as the seeds burn if the doughnut maker is allowed to reach full temperature.
I used to make my own bread, but it would be very hard not to cut off slabs and eat it hot from the oven if I made loaves.


----------



## grainger (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks all. Will give it a go during half term - get my little boy involved im sure he’ll love it


----------



## Midnightrider (Feb 5, 2018)

grainger said:


> hi all
> 
> I’m thinking of making my own bread rather than shop bought but I’m not sure how easy this is to do but also how accurately I’d be able to work out the carbs...
> I’d be looking to make wholemeal bread, rolls or maybe even baguettes.
> ...


 I make all of our own bread. For a normal loaf all you need is flour, water, salt and yeast. Oh, and some elbow grease.
Brown lasts 2 or 3 days.

Hot bread straight from the oven with butter & raspberry jam may have been invented by the devil,.
Oops, probably why I'm on this forum, I never was one for sweets or pop, but did eat too much bread!


----------



## Beck S (Feb 5, 2018)

I never knew the weight to carbs ratio for bread is about 50%.  That certainly makes it easy to work out!


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 5, 2018)

grainger said:


> Thanks all. Will give it a go during half term - get my little boy involved im sure he’ll love it



I used to make all our bread, but now that I'm gluten free, plus low carb, I just sometimes make it for my OH.  I'm like @mikeyB , and fire up the old Kenwood Chef for the kneading phases.

If you'd like your little boy to be involved and do something pretty fail-safe and fast, you could try Soda Bread with him.

Actually, when I was making break for bacon sarnies at Christmas, for the chaps, pre-golf, their request was for soda bread.  For those quickies, I usually use James Martin's recipe as absolutely everything in it is store cupboard and it's not as dark as those containing treacle.  If you don't have buttermilk, just warm your milk and add a tablespoonful of lemon juice, et voila!

I don't miss eating bread, but I do miss the therapy of making it.

Enjoy!


----------



## kevin griffiths (Feb 17, 2018)

i did try making my own last year, found a recipe that used almond flour, coconut flour and coconut oil, was more like a cake though in texture, did it for a few weeks then got fed up with the mess i made making it


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 17, 2018)

kevin griffiths said:


> i did try making my own last year, found a recipe that used almond flour, coconut flour and coconut oil, was more like a cake though in texture, did it for a few weeks then got fed up with the mess i made making it


I've made similar ones to yours & yes, it is more like a cake in texture & does get boring after a while.


----------

